# Fernseherkauf Inputlag zu Samsung Ue7100 bzw ue7200



## MarioT (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 

wie finde ich heraus ob diese 2 Fernseher spieletauglich sind vor allem wie finde ich den Inputlag heraus.
Habe zb ein Lg FullHd gerät bei dem der Inputlag passt (wenn man alle Bild"verbesserer" ausschaltet).
Spiele zwar nicht so oft auf dem Fernseher möchte ihn aber doch für gemeinsame Spieleabende nutzen.

danke im voraus

MarioT


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2015)

Das findest du an sich nur durch Erfahrungsberichte heraus. Allerdings sind eigentliche alle modernen LCD spieletauglich, wenn es nicht grad der ALLERbilligste der jeweiligen Größe ist. 


Und du meinst sicher einen UE55 bzw. UE65 HU7100  bzw. HU7200? In dem Fall wiederum: die haben bei UItraHD, DA kann es schon ganz anders aussehen... zudem muss Dein PC dann auch nochmal viel mehr leisten als für FullHD, sind ja 4x mehr Pixel. Meiner Meinung nach ist es noch zu früh für UHD.

Aber vltr lies mal zB hier http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE55HU...chwarz/dp/B00LHR3JAI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top  da sind schon sehr viele Meinungen - wäre komisch, wenn da keiner mal Gaming probiert hat, und sei es per Playstation / Xbox


----------



## MarioT (10. Januar 2015)

Da gebe ich dir absolut recht, das mit der Leistung ist eh klar und ich hätte auch noch gewartet wenn ich nicht ein gutes Angebot für meinen alten bekommen hätte 
Und wenn ich mir schon einen neuen kaufe dann doch bitte gleich curved und 4k, hat man halt vorgesorgt.
Und ja es handelt sich um die UE65 7100 bzw 7200.
Leider ist in den Kundenrezensionen nichts gutes dabei zum Thema spielen, einer meinte ich hab die xbone angeschlossen und bringt ein vollgeiles bild, naja ob man dem so vertraut, ob der schon mal was von einem inputlag gehört hat


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2015)

Curved macht ja nur Sinn, wenn man meist alleine oder zu zweit schaut, und selbst dann ist die Frage, ob es "wichtig" ist. Das wird sicher nicht zum Standard werden. Und 4K: das wird noch SEHR lange dauern - bis das mal das wird, was heute Full-HD ist, kostet ein dann gleichguter neuer 4k-LCD vermutlich nur noch die Hälfte  

Ein richtiges Input-Lag würde aber jeder bemerken. Da drückst Du ja zB den Button und hast es erst spürbar später auf dem Schirm.  Die Frage ist, wie "anspruchsvoll" du da bist - wären schon zb 20ms zu stark, sprich: als ob du bei einem Onlinespiel statt 40 nen Ping von 60 hast? In dem Fall musst Du es selber testen oder hoffen, dass jemand so einen TV hat und hier postet ODER es irgendwo einen Test gibt, der auch Gaming nicht nur als Nebenschauplatz betrachtet


----------



## MarioT (10. Januar 2015)

Siehst du und genau mit der Hoffnung hab ich es hier gepostet ^^
Also ich muss dir sagen das mir das Curved gut gefällt und ja ich schaue alleine
Und anspruchsvoll ist gut gesagt, ich möchte halt wenn ich einen Shooter spiele nicht abdrücken und warten müssen bis mein Fernseher das darstellt und ich mittlerweile tod bin ^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2015)

Also, so einen krassen Lag werden die sicher nicht haben. Ich mein: du kannst den ja erst testen - selbst bei MediaMarkt und Saturn nehmen die ja Produkte zurück wie beim Versand.


----------

